# RESP-How to find out what has been contributed?



## Teddy (Apr 24, 2012)

I am the parent of a child who shares parenting with the other parent. The other parent refuses to communicate with me. I know an RESP was started at one time but I don't believe that there has been much contributed. I don't know where the RESP is located. I am more interested in opening a new RESP and need to find out how much contribution room there is. Where do I get that information? Thank you.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

If you do not even know where the account is and the person that does know will not tell you then you are fairly well snookered. No one here is going to know where it is. 

If you do find out where it is and you are an owner of the account (an RESP will call an owner a subscriber) you can just call the financial institution. Their computer systems are required to divide the value of the account into 3 categories. Contributions, growth and grants. Just ask for the contribution amounts if that is all you are interested in.

If you are not an owner of the account you are absolutely without question snookered. I might even go as far as to say it is none of your business but because it is your child you probably should be allowed to know...but legally you are not.


----------



## Teddy (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for your response.
1. I don't expect any one here to know where it is, given that I have not given any personal information.
2. I am only interested in what has been contributed, so when I start a new RESP for my child, I would know what allowable contribution room there is.
3. I find your response unnecessarily a tad hostile, as if you have already decided that I am asking for some nefarious reason. But thank you anyway for responding


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

You may also try CRA they will be tracking contributions,grants paid etc.I think I did that once to get a total of grant money paid and used before I went self directed and needed the kids SIN numbers to get the information.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Teddy said:


> I am the parent of a child who shares parenting with the other parent. The other parent refuses to communicate with me. I know an RESP was started at one time but I don't believe that there has been much contributed. I don't know where the RESP is located. I am more interested in opening a new RESP and need to find out how much contribution room there is. Where do I get that information? Thank you.


Given that the contribution limit for an RESP is 50,000 you may very well be safe in opening a small RESP. If you make a small contribution and get a grant, then you know the annual amount for grant has not been exceeded so should be safe in adding a little more. I would suggest you then make any subsequent contributions very early in the year to get the applicable grants.rather than the other party ;-) 

If you do happen to go over the 50,000 limit, the penalty would be limited if you start with a small amount.

You could also try this. Call service Canada and ask what government department is responsible for RESPs. You could then call, explain your situation. You will need the childs sin and the name that appears on the sin. You will also have to prove you are the parent. While they may not give you any details, they may be able to confirm if contribution room is available.

I assume this child is younger ie not 16 or 17?


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

Teddy said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 1. I don't expect any one here to know where it is, given that I have not given any personal information.
> 2. I am only interested in what has been contributed, so when I start a new RESP for my child, I would know what allowable contribution room there is.
> 3. I find your response unnecessarily a tad hostile, as if you have already decided that I am asking for some nefarious reason. But thank you anyway for responding


here is a hostile response. 

maybe you shouldve worked on better communication with the person you had a kid with so you wouldnt have had to go through this. i found nothing hostile in the response. truthfully you will not know unless they tell you/you get access to the information which you can if you are a subscriber. it sounds like you aren't. 
also, you should've taken interest in your kid's education earlier then.


----------



## Teddy (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you twa2w and yyz for responding with useful information. I will contact CRA and Service Canada.

To redsgomarching and OptsyEagle: I did not provide personal details and just asked a general question. Please do not make assumptions that 1. I am trying to find out from the members where it is. That would be ridiculous. 2. that it is none of my business 3.that I have not tried to communicate with the other partner 4. that I have not "taken interest in (my) kid's education earlier".


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Not sure my post was hostile. I could probably link you to one of my posts where I was being hostile and I am sure you would immediately see the difference. My points were valid but perhaps not what you wanted to here.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Teddy said:


> Thank you twa2w and yyz for responding with useful information. I will contact CRA and Service Canada.
> 
> To redsgomarching and OptsyEagle: I did not provide personal details and just asked a general question. Please do not make assumptions that 1. I am trying to find out from the members where it is. That would be ridiculous. 2. that it is none of my business 3.that I have not tried to communicate with the other partner 4. that I have not "taken interest in (my) kid's education earlier".


Having a bad post-marriage relationship with someone while sharing a child is difficult. Been there. Fortunately I'm in control of the RESP and go out of my way to be very transparent with what I am doing (and what I've been doing has worked out very well). As they say, time heals all wounds (maybe that's a bit much) but things hopefully get better. If you are working out a separation agreement or whatever make sure that this is in it.

My ex and I use https://www.2houses.com/en/home-2/?q=/en/

We find it useful although sometimes a voice conversation can solve a lot of bad email communication.

Don't worry about reds - that guy's a well known *******.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

OptsyEagle said:


> Teddy said:
> 
> 
> > ... 3. I find your response unnecessarily a tad hostile, as if you have already decided that I am asking for some nefarious reason. But thank you anyway for responding
> ...


Having seen other posts, I did not take the "snookered" or "none of your business" as hostile. 

However - for someone less familiar like the OP, I can see where this parts as well as inserting the idea the OP was looking for CMFers to know/provide the detailed info could be taken as hostile. Particularly since this medium lacks the non-verbal ques that would signal to the OP that the comments are not meant to be hostile.




OptsyEagle said:


> ... My points were valid but perhaps not what you wanted to here.


You don't see it as negative, if not hostile to be commenting on what the OP did or did not want to hear?

The OP asked where the required info could be obtained from *by the OP*. 


For whatever reason - bogus ideas of what the OP was asking, what appear to be assumptions/blaming the OP have been written as well as conjecture. Not exactly welcoming IMO ... but that seems to be the trend across a series of threads lately.


Cheers


----------



## Soon Forget (Mar 25, 2014)

See post #28 on: http://www.moneysmartsblog.com/resp-contributions/

"Regarding the question on where to find out about total contributions. I had the same question and RBC gave me the number to call which I did. They are able to answer all your questions if you are the custodial parent. You will need the kids SIN numbers. The phone number is 1-888-276-3624"

Hope that helps.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I also found the RESP hotline to be very helpful.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Agree very helpful person I dealt with.


----------

